# edging plastic/fiberglass



## phramed (Dec 20, 2010)

i want to put a 45* angle on a transparent insert that will go into a guitar. I will use a form made out of 1/2" birch ply and attached by double sided tape. Will a regular chamfer bit work? speed?
thanks


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

It will, see bottom sample.
How fast? 18-30,000 rpm. Feed rate not critical with a new cutter.
Machines plastic.


----------



## phramed (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks!!!! I was registered on this forum under another name that I cant remember, but this is what I got here last time. Good solid info and to the point


----------

